# Hawaii: To Remove 2nd Amendment



## Soft White Overbelly (Jul 13, 2018)

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ed-to-redefine-or-repeal-the-second-amendment


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hawaii is inhabited and governed by a group of mentally ill fools. 

I'm OK with going back to 49 states and kicking Hawaii out of the USA. Its nothing but a welfare state and a tax burden on tax paying citizens in the rest of the US.


Screw them with a red hot poker.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

remove there ass from the USA


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Let's just take some shovels and saws, lop Commifornia (and mebbe even the entire left coast) from the rest of the sane part of the country, push the whole she-bang out to sea and let Hawaii take it in.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> remove there ass from the USA


And USA put there ase back in the ocean, then also let the Japs have at them.

I don't want to support those traitors.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Senate Concurrent Resolution 42: (excerpt)


> BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED that the United States Congress is
> requested to consider and discuss whether the Second Amendment
> of the United States Constitution should be repealed or amended
> to clarify that the right to bear arms is a collective, rather
> than individual, constitutional right; and


Do it.
Please... do it.

You take my right... I take yours.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's just a nooooooooo burger - none of it really means much - in particular the 2A resolution is worthless ....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Let Japan have them next time that the Nippon bomb the place.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Just posturing for their limited base folks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Clearly these quaint island people do not speak Greek. "Molon Labe" to you clueless hula kings...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, Hawaii is a state? Why?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe we should throw some virgins into their many volvancos. Oh wait, it's Hawaii, no virgins, but many happy father-brothers.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

From a very real perspective, I do not think a state can overturn a Federal right. I know California tries to hamstring everything with the word "gun" in it, but taken to the Supreme Court, I doubt any of the issues would be confirmed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

These people should be on the USN Arizona. If it don't make the fish puke.

P.S. My Father signed up 1941, those who singed up with him were on the Arizona. Dad was color blind, no navy. He served 8th Air Force, Britain and France.

It's disgrace to America these swine live free


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> From a very real perspective, I do not think a state can overturn a Federal right. I know California tries to hamstring everything with the word "gun" in it, but taken to the Supreme Court, I doubt any of the issues would be confirmed.


it's only a resolution vote - a declaration - means nothing ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> From a very real perspective, I do not think a state can overturn a Federal right. I know California tries to hamstring everything with the word "gun" in it, but taken to the Supreme Court, I doubt any of the issues would be confirmed.


While I agree with your sentiment, a more correct word choice would be "liberty" as right implies needing consent of govt.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> While I agree with your sentiment, a more correct word choice would be "liberty" as right implies needing consent of govt.


Ya' know, most people think that Wisconsin is run by the same liberal quacks who infest Madison. But we've had freedoms most states do not.

For example, people carried switchblades since I first found out what one was back in 1964. One local police officer told me straight up he has never completed a knife arrest.

I saw a guy in the old Gander Mountain carrying a revolver in "open carry," which has always been a Wisconsin right, albeit, seldom within city limits. Rumor has it that while a right under state statutes, most cops would have arrested you for 'disorderly conduct.'

If you look at a map, Wisconsin has (technically) three major cities. While Green Bay is one of them, their focus is just football. That leaves only Milwaukee and Madison. The influx of Chicago creeps has ruined Milwaukee, and the old hippies have ruined Madison. But both of those cities are in the extreme south of the state.

The remaining 7/8s of our state is rife with deer hunters, correctly "poachers." The locals refer to this as "violatin'..." minus the ending 'g.'


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know, most people think that Wisconsin is run by the same liberal quacks who infest Madison. But we've had freedoms most states do not.
> 
> For example, people carried switchblades since I first found out what one was back in 1964. One local police officer told me straight up he has never completed a knife arrest.
> 
> ...


Folks also think that MN is majority lefty, but it is majority conservative with a lot of voter fraud going on. 8,000 high school trap shooters in MN for example.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Folks also think that MN is majority lefty.


I know, but I never understood. My wife and I used to take 39/90/94 north and west out of Madison and go to South Dakota. Wisconsin is known for it's lakes, but I always thought that Minnesota was just more picturesque. Now, I've lived in Wisconsin all my life, but if I would have gotten transferred to Minnesota for a job, I would have been happy to go here.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I know, but I never understood. My wife and I used to take 39/90/94 north and west out of Madison and go to South Dakota. Wisconsin is known for it's lakes, but I always thought that Minnesota was just more picturesque. Now, I've lived in Wisconsin all my life, but if I would have gotten transferred to Minnesota for a job, I would have been happy to go here.


just like rest of our country, City creatures are vile and foul, but too many vote. They should vote, in accord with our laws. Those foul swine should be kept in their own offal and spoor, they created and embelielished.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

A volcano and/or typhoon will eventually take those islands out completely. No need for 2A at the bottom of the sea. SpongeBob Square pants can protect them.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm glad I'm American. I'm glad I'm free.

Sometimes , I wish I was a Dog, and Hawaii was a tree


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm glad I'm American. I'm glad I'm free.
> 
> Sometimes , I wish I was a Dog, and Hawaii was a tree growing on Nancy Pelosi's grave


Fify.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.


I'd crap there, then come back.


----------



## HEckSpawn (May 14, 2021)

Inor said:


> Maybe we should throw some virgins into their many volvancos. Oh wait, it's Hawaii, no virgins, but many happy father-brothers.


Yah, we finally got the volcano lit again, but after teh covids & lockdowns, not a virgin to be found...


----------



## HEckSpawn (May 14, 2021)

Sad to say, there was a tragic boating accident... 









At least 21 shipping containers fall off Young Brothers barge - Hawaii Tribune-Herald


At least 21 containers fell off a Young Brothers barge en route to Hilo Harbor on Monday morning, but the cause has yet to be confirmed.




www.hawaiitribune-herald.com


----------

